# Ecran ROUGE au démarrage (iMac G5)



## atn. (15 Mai 2006)

Hello, 

Mon iMac G5 (janvier 2005) me fait peur: 

L'écran vire au rouge au démarrage. Pas totalement rouge mais "dominante" rouge (vous savez comme quand il y a un faux contact avec la carte graphique et quelques couleurs seulement passent).

Je ne vois pas comment résoudre ce problème... Il est survenu deux fois de suite et disparaît sans raison apparente au bout de qq minutes... 

Que feriez-vous à ma place?


----------



## Laurent_h (17 Mai 2006)

atn. a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Mon iMac G5 (janvier 2005) me fait peur:
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je regarderais si mon iMac G5 n'est pas concerné par les problemes de carte video ici


----------



## atn. (17 Mai 2006)

Salut Laurent...

Il fait effectivement partie des premières générations d'iMac susceptibles d'être sujette à de tels dysfonctionnements (j'ai vérifié le n° de série) mais je n'ai pas *exactement *les mêmes symptômes...

"Les systèmes affectés présenteront l'un des symptômes suivants liés à la vidéo ou à l'alimentation :      

             Affichage vidéo brouillé ou déformé
             Aucun affichage vidéo
             Aucune alimentation
 * Remarque : si votre iMac G5 ne présente aucun de ces symptômes, il est inutile que vous contactiez Apple ou un Centre de Maintenance Agréé Apple. *"

D'autres idées ?


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Mai 2006)

Si ton numéro de série fait partie de la liste sur le site Apple, aucune hésitation -> tu appelles Apple Care, ton iMac sera pris en charge...


----------



## pasc (6 Février 2010)

Le premier message date de 2006, mais il m'arrive exactement la même mésaventure. Qu'as-tu fait finalement ?


----------

